# Remembering 9-11, pictures, memories..



## Square Eye (Sep 11, 2006)

Feel free to add, comment, complain


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## inspectorD (Nov 12, 2007)

Just want to thank all those who served for doing their jobs, in all wars. 

Happily remember to let the locals know from your heart... on a day for them and those lost. 

I was getting on my soapbox to lament those with trivial thinking about the reasons why they are here in America....

use the day wisely...not for yourself.


----------



## Rustedbird (Nov 12, 2007)

A moment of silence on eleventh minute of the eleventh hour of the eleventh day. Remembered that. 

9-11 still pretty raw. I knew a coworker who lost a friend on one of the airplanes. I remember a few classmates in some of my IT training and college classes, who worked at the Pentagon before that day. I hope to this day that they are OK but no way of knowing. 

To forgive...ain't gonna happen.


----------



## inspectorD (Sep 11, 2008)

What did you do today? I helped others. 

9/11 was a day to remember...you are a true American if you help someone besides you. Anytime, anywhere, as much as you can.

And don't tell anyone what it was you did. 


Gives you that warm fuzzy feel. Then folks wonder why you have that smile on your face....let em wonder.


----------



## Quattro (Sep 12, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> 9/11 was a day to remember...you are a true American if you help someone besides you.



But let us not forget that Americans are not the only compassionate peoples. And that "God bless America" is as vain a statement as one can make.

Helping others is not something that many Americans do, and is therefore not an American trait. I believe it is a more basic, humanistic endeavor, purely up to the conscience and heart of the individual...regardless of nationality.


----------

